# What's the story behind your user name?



## EIngerson (Dec 16, 2013)

Give us the story behind your user name.

Mine is boring&#8230;&#8230;It's my name. "EIngerson"  Eric Ingerson.

On motocross forums, I go by "PCD" it stands for Pit Crew Dad. It has nothing to do with motocross though. My old neighborhood was full of kids. "We" all rode BMX bikes. Since I was always tinkering in my garage the kids would stop by to get a tire pumped up, or straighten handlebars etc. So I was dubbed the Pit Crew Dad.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm old, and have been a hippy for 40 years.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 16, 2013)

When I was a baby in the hospital there was a nurse name Texas Rex. Like, for real...apparently. Well, my parents already knew that my name was going to be David because my dad's first name is David. But, my dad's middle name is Rex, and that's what he goes by since there are two other Davids in my family. So someone made the joke that I should be named Texas Rex Bobcat (because there was a dangerous overabundance of bobcats on our ranch) and it just became kind of a long running thing. As a gullible young kid, I thought my parents were crazy for wanting to name me that, haha.

so yeah, generally I use the username Texasrex or Rexbobcat depending on the service, since Texasrexbobcat is kinda long.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 16, 2013)

Mine is a tricky one.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 16, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Give us the story behind your user name.
> 
> Mine is boring&#8230;&#8230;It's my name. "EIngerson"  Eric Ingerson.
> 
> On motocross forums, I go by "PCD" it stands for Pit Crew Dad. It has nothing to do with motocross though. My old neighborhood was full of kids. "We" all rode BMX bikes. Since I was always tinkering in my garage the kids would stop by to get a tire pumped up, or straighten handlebars etc. So I was dubbed the Pit Crew Dad.




In the beginning there was a great nothingness, and out of this nothingness was brought forth a firmament...

Hmm.. ok, the whole version will probably be a bit long so probably better to go with the readers digest version.  So we fast forward a few million years... 

Robbins - my last name, photo - hopefully self explanatory.  And a period between them as in all the really good user names were taken already.


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 16, 2013)

Last name is Bright, and I'm a positive happy person, so it's by name, and nature


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Dec 16, 2013)

My middle name is John and my brother calls me that, why I have no clue?!  He then morphed John into "Johnny Rocket" and then to "Rocketman".  Wha-La!

I don't do anything with rockets in case you were wondering, though that would be pretty cool if I did.

Edit: Forgot the 1978, pretty easy, that's when I was born.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2013)

480 is a common commercial/industrial voltage in the US, and we're generically called sparky.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 16, 2013)

Mine is to scary to tell.


----------



## Designer (Dec 16, 2013)

Professional architectural degree.  Designed buildings.  Wrote the specifications.  Should have been more fun than it was.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 16, 2013)

480sparky said:


> 480 is a common commercial/industrial voltage in the US, and we're generically called sparky.


I just call you 3 phase.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 16, 2013)

MK3Brent said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > 480 is a common commercial/industrial voltage in the US, and we're generically called sparky.
> ...



Call me anything you want... 'cept late for lunch. 

My truck plates:


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2013)

I've got a boring one too: just the initials of my long Portuguese name. I should probably change my avatar to a lemur, though, since that's how most people have said they pronounce 'limr' in their heads


----------



## bc_steve (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm Steve and I'm from BC.  I probably should have been a little more creative.


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 16, 2013)

limr said:


> I've got a boring one too: just the initials of my long Portuguese name. I should probably change my avatar to a lemur, though, since that's how most people have said they pronounce 'limr' in their heads


I give everyone nick names; May I call you Lenny?


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm a man of many hobbies, including a firearm collector and enthusiast for 25 years.


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2013)

Love it! Lenny is perfect :hail:


----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm a big, arctic marine carnivore with thick white hair - no, wait, that's not right.

1.  When I was a kid, we went to the National Zoo a lot.  In the colder months (no crowds), most of the animals were inside the buildings or their "caves" - except the polar bears.  I was always happy to see them out, and have loved them ever since.

2. I collect various versions of them.




DSC_3893 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr

My Canadian friends may see I proudly have a Twonie in my collection!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2013)

Mine is my first name. It was my grandfather's first name, and my father's middle name. It's an old family spelling of an old English name. My name is often misspelled; there are eight ways (at least eight) to spell my first name. Darrel, Darrell, Darrol, Darryle, Darryl, Darrol,Daryle, and Derrel.


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Mine is my first name. It was my grandfather's first name, and my father's middle name. It's an old family spelling of an old English name. My name is often misspelled; there are eight ways (at least eight) to spell my first name. Darrel, Darrell, Darrol, Darryle, Darryl, Darrol,Daryle, and Derrel.



Is it pronounced the way it's spelled, with an /e/ in the first syllable, or with the broad /a/ as in Darrell?

People misspell and mispronounce my first name all the time. They think "Leonore" is pronounced like "Lenore" (it's not. Three syllables - Le-o-nore - stress on the first syllable) or they want to put an "a" in there somewhere: Leanore, Leonora, Lenora...


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 16, 2013)

limr said:


> I've got a boring one too: just the initials of my long Portuguese name. I should probably change my avatar to a lemur, though, since that's how most people have said they pronounce 'limr' in their heads



Well I tried it that way in my head and I got a splitting headache.  So in my head I just pronounce it "Bob".  Works much better for me personally.. lol


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2013)

Hee! Bob :mrgreen: Yer funny.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, I pronounce it Derrrr-L. 

Not like my friend Paul, from Boston....he used to say "Heya, Daaaahhhhhh-Ruhl! AND I often said, "Paaaaaawlllll, it's Derrrrr-rl, not Daaaahhhhhh-Ruhl! Now go paaaak mahhh caaaah ne-uhhh Haaaavad Skway-uuuhh, soonny-bwoyyyyy!"


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 16, 2013)

My name is Jack and my wife is Rhonda = JacaRanda = these trees jacaranda trees in bloom, south africa photo there are many of them where we live in Southern California.


----------



## peter27 (Dec 17, 2013)

My Name is Peter and I like using 400 film.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 17, 2013)

I was thinking vintage as I've gotten into more and more antique and older cameras; then the name I was going to use along with that wasn't available and neither was the next one, or the next... so I was trying to think, what else? and somehow snapshots came to mind (maybe I was thinking midcentury and those square B&W photos w/the deckled edges).

A twonie, is that anything like a loonie, Snowbear?


----------



## Tony S (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine is a secret, if I told you the CIA would rush in and make you disappear.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 17, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Mine is a secret, if I told you the CIA would rush in and make you disappear.



Got it&#8230;Tony Secret.


----------



## mmaria (Dec 17, 2013)

well, my previous username was more interesting but it had to go....
now is just my name with "m" in front of


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 17, 2013)

Besides the incredibly obvious (and the fact that I've posted Mini Cooper pics before), my son is named Cooper. We got him before we got the car.


----------



## weepete (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, my name is Peter, and that got shortened to Pete when I was at school. I'm also not that small being 5'7" which is just a shade below average here but nearly all my good mates were pushing 6ft or taller so the conversations went like this:

"You know Pete?"
"Errr...which Pete?"
"Ach, Wee Pete"
"Oh aye, I know him!"

Plus it has the benifit of a Scottish colloquial prefix so not being taken on a lot of forums.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 17, 2013)

BMW motorbike

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 17, 2013)

I am not really a horse, and I have never been in war.

I do however feel like, how I imagine, an old warhorse feels like.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Mine is my first name. It was my grandfather's first name, and my father's middle name. It's an old family spelling of an old English name. My name is often misspelled; there are eight ways (at least eight) to spell my first name. Darrel, Darrell, Darrol, Darryle, Darryl, Darrol,Daryle, and Derrel.



This is my brother Derrel and this is my other brother Derrel.


Mine is an old Nordic word meaning "he with plush beard and much prowess in the bedroom."


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is my first name. It was my grandfather's first name, and my father's middle name. It's an old family spelling of an old English name. My name is often misspelled; there are eight ways (at least eight) to spell my first name. Darrel, Darrell, Darrol, Darryle, Darryl, Darrol,Daryle, and Derrel.
> ...



So you're a viking interior decorator?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Dec 17, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> So you're a viking interior decorator?



For the WIN!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 17, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Besides the incredibly obvious (and the fact that I've posted Mini Cooper pics before), my son is named Cooper. We got him before we got the car.


And the other obvious is cooper wont always be mini but minicoop with always be mini no matter where she goes or eats. unless you chop and weld a Limocoop in.


----------



## squirrels (Dec 17, 2013)

Power animal.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine is the name of one of my beloved felines, plus the year I was born. As simple as that.


----------



## Newtricks (Dec 17, 2013)

Got a d-SLR thinking how different can it be from using a film camera. Felt like an old dog needing to learn...


----------



## vimwiz (Dec 17, 2013)

I am quite nifty with vim, the text editor, hence vimwiz.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Dec 17, 2013)

I have pretty much always used my real name.  Has there ever been a thread about people's avatars?  How and why they chose the one they use?  That would be interesting.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2013)

Only a Braineack could misspell Brainiac.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Yes, I specialize in pelts and antlers.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 17, 2013)

I've used sm4him ever since the internets began. :lmao:  
Well, at least ever since I started needing usernames on the internet--emails, bulletin boards, forums--I'm almost always sm4him. If that's taken, which isn't often, I bust out the serious creativity and go with sbm4him! 

My name is *S*haron *M*onett, and I'm a Christian...I'm "for Him." It seemed MUCH more clever three decades ago.


----------



## Tiller (Dec 17, 2013)

Name is Tyler. People called me Tiller. I don't know why. I don't till things.


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 17, 2013)

It's like opening an old wound.....


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2013)

Michele is a common name and it's always taken when I sign up for anything. So instead I use Mishele, Myshell, Mish, and Mishell on random sites. =)


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> Michele is a common name and it's always taken when I sign up for anything. So instead I use Mishele, Myshell, Mish, and Mishell on random sites. =)




Great&#8230;.I'm glad we're only important enough for some&#8230;..alias. I thought we were tighter than that. pffft.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> Michele is a common name and it's always taken when I sign up for anything. So instead I use Mishele, Myshell, Mish, and Mishell on random sites. =)



Then why do you go by "Mitchell" on that other forum?


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Michele is a common name and it's always taken when I sign up for anything. So instead I use Mishele, Myshell, Mish, and Mishell on random sites. =)
> ...


Ahh! I forgot that's how we met. You kinky bastard!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 17, 2013)

I forgot  

.
.
.
.
.

Oh yeah, now I remember.  

I used to watch those thing up in the sky.  What are they called.  Stars and Stripes, oh no .. that's my flag.

But look beyond that flag and you'll see Stars and Planets .   That's what those things are called.

Well, I used to watch them alot until I joined this forum.  Now I take pictures of nearly everything BUT "astro"nomy stuff.


ooh.  and I have a Nikon, or two.


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Some role play with 12 sided dice and others...well....

Don't judge!


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



That reminds me, you still owe me the wand of Flame Blade!! Grrr!


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



It's always wise to wear the cloak of protection before any battle or you might get the spell of burning when you pee.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 17, 2013)

omg this rocks. 

Mine is odd.

Back in the late 90s I wanted to sign up for an account on an internet service, and realized I was going to probably be spending my life doing this and was going to have 12 million logons all over the damned place and wouldn't remember them.  So, I decided I must pick an obscure name that would be relatively easy to remember, so I picked the name of a obscure criminal from Batman and deliberately spelled it wrong.

Bruno Mannheim - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## runnah (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I always spell your name wrong, often with humorous and insulting results.


----------



## cynicaster (Dec 17, 2013)

Mine is the name I gave to a guitar I cobbled together that is based on a Fender Stratocaster, which now serves as my primary live instrument.  My family has always ribbed me for being a bit of a cynic so I used that word to augment the guitar models actual name.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Dec 17, 2013)

snowbear said:


> I'm a big, arctic marine carnivore with thick white hair - no, wait, that's not right.
> 
> 1.  When I was a kid, we went to the National Zoo a lot.  In the colder months (no crowds), most of the animals were inside the buildings or their "caves" - except the polar bears.  I was always happy to see them out, and have loved them ever since.
> 
> ...




a Twonie?   It is a Toonie, one dollar is Loonie - lawd knows what a five dollar will be when they decide to rid themselves of more paper money.  Foonie?  not sure about that


----------



## ratssass (Dec 17, 2013)

Jacaranda_wifey     hmmm......thats like a riddle,wrapped in an enigma.What is the story behind the name?It would seem easy,as Mr. Jaca provided clues as to the first part.Sadly,I feel as I'm missing 1 small,but very important piece to this puzzle.For now,I must this aside,hoping to approach it later with a clearer mind.


----------



## John_Olexa (Dec 17, 2013)

Birth name. This way I'll never forget who I am.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 17, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> My name is Jack and my wife is Rhonda = JacaRanda = these trees jacaranda trees in bloom, south africa photo there are many of them where we live in Southern California.


Now that I know your name is Jack, I can't wait to come up with my nickname for you. It will be a good one. Mind you, I only have nicknames for my favorite TPF members. (Well for the most part)


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 17, 2013)

mine is just totally random letters when my dog jumped up on the keyboard


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2013)

Kay-Thor* said:
			
		

> >>SNIP>>>Mind you, I only have nicknames for my favorite TPF members. (Well for the most part)















(*part super-mom, part super hero)


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Mine is my first name. It was my grandfather's first name, and my father's middle name. It's an old family spelling of an old English name. My name is often misspelled; there are eight ways (at least eight) to spell my first name. Darrel, Darrell, Darrol, Darryle, Darryl, Darrol,Daryle, and Derrel.


\

Do you have a brother named Derrel and one named Larry? Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 17, 2013)

bogeyguy said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is my first name. It was my grandfather's first name, and my father's middle name. It's an old family spelling of an old English name. My name is often misspelled; there are eight ways (at least eight) to spell my first name. Darrel, Darrell, Darrol, Darryle, Darryl, Darrol,Daryle, and Derrel.
> ...



years ago we had neighbors with 5 kids. 4 boys and a girl. 
ronnie, jonnie, donnie, lonnie and bonnie

mom could yell OOOONNNNNIIIEEE out the back door and they all come running. 

true story.


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 17, 2013)

The sad state of my golf game.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2013)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> a Twonie?   It is a Toonie, one dollar is Loonie - lawd knows what a five dollar will be when they decide to rid themselves of more paper money.  Foonie?  not sure about that



I used the American spelling - you know, like "color" instead of "colour". 
We also have "GIS" instead of "Geomatics", even though I know you guys invented the thing. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Dec 17, 2013)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> a Twonie?   It is a Toonie, one dollar is Loonie - lawd knows what a five dollar will be when they decide to rid themselves of more paper money.  Foonie?  not sure about that



*gasp*  Mrs. Jacaranda - you joined!!!      :cheer:  
    I'm so happy (sorry I missed it till now)!    You can help us keep you-know-who in line     We have to keep an eye on him!  


Oh, and my user name is just my first name. Boring.  Spelled funny, leading to lifelong corrections as I'm sure Lenny can relate to (and I love limr's new nickname!). 

   Funny, when I made this account here 10 years ago, I didn't figure I'd stay very long, so just typed in my name without even bothering with caps or anything so serious.   :mrgreen:


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> years ago we had neighbors with 5 kids. 4 boys and a girl.
> ronnie, jonnie, donnie, lonnie and bonnie
> 
> mom could yell OOOONNNNNIIIEEE out the back door and they all come running.
> ...



Pat(rick) and Pat(ricia) - not twins.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I've used sm4him ever since the internets began. :lmao:


1969 (ARPA Net)?  You sure don't look that old!


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2013)

snowbear said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > years ago we had neighbors with 5 kids. 4 boys and a girl.
> ...



My boyfriend's mother has taught pre-school for nearly 40 years. Best names she ever had? A brother and sister named King and Chanda. Last name? Leer.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 17, 2013)

Years ago while I was still active in business. I had a customer named Joe Horney. When I finished the job and received a check.
his wife signed her name.  Bamma Lou Horney. Never forgot them, actually named one of my goats after her. Later Ed


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2013)

terri said:


> Oh, and my user name is just my first name. Boring.  Spelled funny, leading to lifelong corrections as I'm sure Lenny can relate to (and I love limr's new nickname!).



I knew I remembered it right...terri, you called me Lenny first, didn't you? In this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/342971-curves.html  you said...



> Great eye for the action and the shapes, Lenny! :thumbup: This one makes me grin.



That makes it official! Or wait, does a third person need to say the name, too? Or one person say it three times?


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Years ago while I was still active in business. I had a customer named Joe Horney. When I finished the job and received a check.
> his wife signed her name.  Bamma Lou Horney. Never forgot them, actually named one of my goats after her. Later Ed



LOL I'm sure she would be honored!


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Years ago while I was still active in business. I had a customer named Joe Horney. When I finished the job and received a check.
> his wife signed her name.  Bamma Lou Horney. Never forgot them, actually named one of my goats after her. Later Ed



That's one the awesomest names I've ever heard 

When I taught in Turkey, I had a student named Gonca. In case you're not aware, that would be pronounced "ganja."


----------



## manicmike (Dec 17, 2013)

My name is Mike. The rest is a personality trait.


----------



## skieur (Dec 17, 2013)

"Skieur" is French for.....?


----------



## photoshooterOTW (Dec 17, 2013)

Well a photographer shoots photos right? So I was SUPER creative and  combined the two! OTW=Of The World, because the world and everything in the world is  amazing, you just have to find what's so amazing....and capture it perfectly


----------



## mishele (Dec 17, 2013)

photoshooterOTW said:


> Well a photographer shoots photos right? So I was SUPER creative and  combined the two! OTW=Of The World, because the world and everything in the world is  amazing,* you just have to find what's so amazing....and capture it perfectly*


It's that easy folks!! Now get out there!


----------



## manaheim (Dec 17, 2013)

skieur said:


> "Skieur" is French for.....?



Man with crater butt face?


----------



## sm4him (Dec 18, 2013)

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I've used sm4him ever since the internets began. :lmao:
> ...



Yeah, yeah, yeahI *might* have used a bit of artistic license there, though undoubtedly, I *could* have been using it then. I would have been in about the third grade at that point: Of course, nowadays by the 3rd grade, kids have more computer skills than *I* will EVER have, but back then, most of us didn't even know such a thing existed.

I was GONNA just say "since Hec was a pup" but I figured not many people even know what that means anymore. If you haven't been around since Hec was a pup, you may have never even heard the phrase!


----------



## Lee337 (Dec 18, 2013)

The '337' in my username is 'Lee' backwards and upside down. Doesn't mean a thing, no story behind it. Just looks neat to me.  (OK, admit it. You tilted your head a bit sideways to look at it).


----------



## baturn (Dec 18, 2013)

S--t! I did. 
b as in Brian 
a as in Arthur
turn as in Turner.
I was going to add DOB or age, but I suck at Roman Numerals.


----------



## cmhbob (Dec 18, 2013)

I first went online in 97 in Columbus Ohio. Airport code = CMH.

I've actually gotten grief from a couple of people over the years who accused me of making like of the Congressional Medal of Honor. :no smile:


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Dec 18, 2013)

A combination of my grandfathers name and what my varsity football coach called me.


----------



## DBA (Dec 19, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Give us the story behind your user name.
> 
> Mine is boringIt's my name. "EIngerson"  Eric Ingerson.
> 
> On motocross forums, I go by "PCD" it stands for Pit Crew Dad. It has nothing to do with motocross though. My old neighborhood was full of kids. "We" all rode BMX bikes. Since I was always tinkering in my garage the kids would stop by to get a tire pumped up, or straighten handlebars etc. So I was dubbed the Pit Crew Dad.


Mine's also pretty boring, just the initials of my business & website name.

You still involved in moto? I parked the bike for this past year to focus on the media side of mx and the itch to ride has been getting pretty strong.


----------



## skieur (Dec 19, 2013)

manaheim said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > "Skieur" is French for.....?
> ...



Well, at least you got the "man" correct, but your French skills are still well below Grade 1 level in Canada.


----------



## MeekRaptor (Dec 19, 2013)

Meek Raptor is my personality in a nut shell mostly. I'm goofy and hyper some days...and occasionally I will 'RAWR!' at people in the house in (awesome) raptor mode, with arms bent in to imitate baby dinosaur limbs...but the moment there is retaliation (read:stuffed crochet toy war), I 'rawr...' then immediately and respectfully.. flee. ha ha


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 19, 2013)

limr said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago while I was still active in business. I had a customer named Joe Horney. When I finished the job and received a check.
> ...



So it's pronounced "Bob" then?  Huh.. talk about a coincidence... lol


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 19, 2013)

I took the clever approach.

My name is Steve. I shoot with a 40D.

I know, it's something, isn't it?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 19, 2013)

I have no idea what I was thinking *sigh*


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> I took the clever approach.
> 
> My name is Steve. I shoot with a 40D.
> 
> I know, it's something, isn't it?


And I thought you shot with a 5D all this time.

Mine is a Jeep.  I want to change it though - just PM'd the admin about that, actually.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Dec 20, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> And I thought you shot with a 5D all this time.  Mine is a Jeep.  I want to change it though - just PM'd the admin about that, actually.


  O||||||||||O is also the universal sign for beer!


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow... I have no idea why I wrote 40D. I have one, but use the 5D far more often.

Musta' been a long day...


----------



## DaPOPO (Dec 20, 2013)

It's what's behind you instead....


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 20, 2013)

DaPOPO said:


> It's what's behind you instead....



Say, just a thought here, but have you guys ever considered replacing the "Protect and Serve" logo with something more practical?  Like maybe, "You can't outrun my radio".


----------



## DaPOPO (Dec 20, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> DaPOPO said:
> 
> 
> > It's what's behind you instead....
> ...



It's one of those practical real life scenarios that play out to our fun and the BG's consternation every day!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 20, 2013)

DaPOPO said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > DaPOPO said:
> ...



Lol one other thing i always wondered after watching that show Cops.  Wouldn't it save you guys a ton of time if you just went out to the trailer park and arrested everyone who isn't wearing a shirt?

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Lol one other thing i always wondered after watching that show Cops.


My favorite scene from COPS was the one where some crackhead (in Fort Worth, I think) called the cops because she was sold fake crack.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 20, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> DaPOPO said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


way tto funny


Most trailer folks around here are upright citizens. And they recycle


----------



## kathyt (Dec 21, 2013)

Josh66 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Lol one other thing i always wondered after watching that show Cops.
> ...


I think I saw that one. That was pretty funny.


----------



## radco (Dec 21, 2013)

My  handle   was the name of my HVAC Co. I used to own. R =Richard, A = and , D = Donna (ex)  Co.   I used it before I knew RAD was a  slang term  lol


----------



## Amberly001 (Dec 21, 2013)

My username was my first horse. She taught me everything and keeps my dreams flowing towards horses and she keeps me pushing on in life. My life would never had been the same without here.
She died at the age of 31 the morning of my birthday.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 23, 2013)

DGMPhotography... Well, DGM are my initials, and then photography. Not too fancy, but I was trying to impress you guys. Usually in online communities I go by Vernoss, named after my character in Everquest who was named after the Michigan drink, Vernor's. or Garaladin - a combination of Garrett (middle name) and paladin.... Or Aladin and Gaara (Naruto).


----------



## RocketCowboy (Jun 14, 2014)

My username dates back to when I was getting started on the motorcycle forums, specifically sport bike related forums. At first I used my initials, but later had a friend who was trying to help come up with something "better" that suggested RocketCowboy, and the rest is history. 

Since it was sport bike related ... Rocket was for the sport bikes, er crotch rockets I rode, and Cowboy being that I'm from Texas. Over the years it's been shorted to "RC" on some things, but I've stuck with it for my online persona.


----------



## CoBilly (Jun 16, 2014)

Mine is very complex so I'll go slow for the laypersons.  

Co: I live in Colorado
Billy: My name is Bill

Anyone need help?


----------



## jkzo (Jun 16, 2014)

My name is *J*aya*K*umar and when I was working in *Z*onal *O*ffice I find this forum.


----------



## Fta92 (Jun 16, 2014)

The good ole Fighting Texas Aggies


----------



## runnah (Jun 16, 2014)

Old family name dating back to the 1500's. The rough translation means "he who fights battles with sarcasm and wit."


----------



## paulvgmip (Jun 16, 2014)

Mine is my name Paul, my middle name and last name initials VG, and MIP standing for Mission Impossible (My favorite movie)


----------



## Civchic (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm a civil engineer.  And a chic.  So there you go.


----------



## runnah (Jun 16, 2014)

Civchic said:


> I'm a civil engineer.  And a chic.  So there you go.



No engineer I have ever met has been civil!


----------



## coffeefilter (Jun 16, 2014)

I really, really like coffee.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Jun 16, 2014)

High school nickname that basically became my online username and my football number from highschool.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 16, 2014)

Mine breaks down thusly:

b is for busy, which I am.
e is for electro.  Which is awesome.  Any word that starts out with electro is automatically bad ass.  Even Electrolux.  See?  Bad ass.
n is for newt, as in eye of it.  
t is for my previous use of the non word, "thusly", which I used ironically even though I'm not a hipster.
c is for clever, which is what you folks thinking you can come up with a word starting with electro that isn't bad ass are trying to be.  Just stop it.  Not happening.
o is for O face.  Because we've went a lot longer without some sort of sexual reference than anyone could have reasonably expected.
u is for undecennial, which means happening every eleven years.  Or about as often as I post.
n is for nap time, which is what time is should be.
t is for my old neighbor Tim.  His wedding lasted four hours due to all the interpretive dances.  I think he did that to weed out his friends.  It worked.  Haven't seen him since.
e is for electro again, because it's just that awesome.
r is for ridiculous, which is kinda self exclamatory. 
s is for sucks, which describes most things.
h is for hate.  Nearly as common as carbon, more deadly than poison and as sad as anything you've ever heard of.
a is for aerometer, because you can weigh your farts with one if you're talented.
f is for fanfaronade which is a grandiose trumpet blast and just somehow fits.
t is for time which I am out of.


----------



## mishele (Jun 16, 2014)

Im not going to lie, I know you as bentshaft. I like that name better.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jun 16, 2014)

cdtsnap... well as im not creative enough with names cdt is my initals and snap, well cdtdroid (from XDA) sounded a bit stupid and geeky.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 16, 2014)

runnah said:


> Old family name dating back to the 1500's. The rough translation means "he who fights battles with sarcasm and wit."


Mmmm, a few pages back weren't you  ' my name means prowness in the bedroom' ...so are you fighting those battles at the same time or before the bedroom prowness? 
Nancy


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok, my name is obvious but there is a story there! Our parents gave us lots of good stories.
 My mom just passed away in 2010 (and dad in 1986)

but 'Nancy with the smiling face' was a Frank Sinatra song in 19xx. So my parents are standing in line for tickets to get into Frankie Baby concert in some hall, around the block in cold weather...8 months pregnant....
(this is starting to sound like the old ' I walked to school 5 miles, uphill both ways..')
and this guy comes down the line and says to certain people, ' c'mon with me, you need a seat.' Soldiers, older people, pregnant people....
so he sings, 'Nancy with the smiling face' that night, and bam, I was Nancy :') I do my best to keep up the 'smiling part' pretty well.

Please DO NOT WRECK THIS STORY for me and tell me that song wasn't written until after ..... 1956, a very good year  
I used my maiden name next in case someone recognizes it, but geez, my graduating class was only 126!

ok, too much info. This is a fun topic, thanks for thinking of asking it,
Nancy, with the smiling face


----------



## petrochemist (Jun 17, 2014)

Mine's related to my work. I've been an Analytical Chemist in the oil industry for over 25 years, and 'Analyst' seems to be used for too many different roles...


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting.. I am so wondering what Judi was thinking right now.. Pixel- Rabbit?? :scratch:

I "was" very much into programming and stuff, and "was" a very active member of the Devshed forums (it's one of the coolest forums after TPF). Of course "Raj" was already taken, so I just added an "underscore 5" at the end of it. As it turned out that was taken too, as was Raj_55 & Raj_555. 
Raj_5555 was available, but I was starting to enjoy appending 5's, so I added one more to it. Tada!! I've been using it ever since as it's too much work to think of a new name.
Food for thought: I used to do a lot of coding and stuff and learned a lot from the discussions there, wonder how many oldies I would find there now. Funny thing is, I stopped learning after I started coding for a living. Makes me wonder if I should even consider having photography as my profession ever.


----------



## nzmacro (Jun 17, 2014)

Mines dead simple, backwards it reads "orcamzn"

See, told ya it was simple.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 17, 2014)

Well- I've been known as "Jazzie" for as long as I can remember, (pretty sure my dad started that, but I was so little I can't say for sure) and "JustCallMeJazzie" seemed a little drawn out. I have a long SN on another forum, and I'm over all those letters.


----------



## WW3 (Jun 26, 2014)

William
Witecki

And I'm the third


----------



## elizpage (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine's just my name. Got a boring one over here.


----------



## snerd (Jun 26, 2014)

You've heard of Charlie McCarthy?










I'm his hick cousin.








Wiki Commons photos.


----------



## Joefbs (Jul 25, 2014)

Joefbs came from the days of ICQ (remember that?) and I was looking for a name. One of the Austin Powers movies had just come out and I ending up combining Joe with Fat Bastard and my last name Spena. Joefbs was born.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

